# Husband has left me and kids for the 3rd time



## Tumbleweed (Jun 17, 2011)

My husband and I have been together for 5 years and married almost 1 year. We have a blended family, he has 1 son from a previous marriage, I have 2 daughters from a previous marriage, and we have 1 son together. 

The first time he moved out was July 2009, I didn't have a job. I had to work fast in finding a job and did so within a month and also found an affordable home for me and my 3 children. Shortly after I had my life back, he came back into my life and moved into my new home with me and my children. I took him back thinking he wouldn't do it again. I was wrong, he did it again January 2010. I was so hurt, it took me months to get over the pain again. I ended up meeting someone else, but it was nothing serious. I think this made my ex jealous so he came back to me in June of 2010 and asked me to marry him and of course I fell back in love with him and said yes. 

We were living in the Midwest at the time and we have always wanted to live in Florida. He told me to get a job in Florida and we could move, so I did. He has a business up in Minnesota and he said he would only need to go up there every quarter for a week and he could just run his business over Skype. He also said he would be able to stay home with the kids and work. Well, 2 months into the move he said he couldn't stay home all the time with the kids. He also informed me that he was wrong about his business and that he needs to be there more often. He now wants to live in Minnesota for 2-3 weeks and then in Florida for 3 weeks and so on. He also said he misses his friends and family and that he gave up hundreds of friends to move to Florida while I gave up only 2 friends. He failed to mention that I left my parents and siblings and their families in Minnesota. 

Well, it's now June 2011 and my husband has decided to stay in Minnesota for the summer and told me he may not come back. He will decide over the summer if he will be coming back to be my husband or if he will be filing for divorce. So in the meantime, I'm here working a full time job, taking care of our son and all the bills. He's in Minnesota, going out, camping, and having fun. He's posts pictures of him and other women on his facebook page and he doesn't wear his wedding band when he's there. He recently has put a password on his phone and computer and goes outside to talk on the phone. He did the password because I found a text message on his phone to a woman asking her what time they were meeting for happy hour. When I asked him about it he said it's part of owning a business in which you have to maintain relationships. I have remained so loyal and faithful to my husband and don't understand why he's doing this to me. 

I don't know what to do, I love him with all my heart but I know he just causes me pain. Whenever he gets angry or leaves me, he won't talk to me and just ignores my calls and texts. It's been almost a week and he hasn't called me or our son. The pain is too much for me to handle, I have a hard time concentrating at work. It's hard to stay strong, but I'm doing the best I can because I owe that much to my children. I would just like to get some insight from people that don't know us.


----------



## Antheia (Jul 5, 2010)

Get a lawyer, get a cousellor. Seriously, this guy is not going to be faithful and he is not good partner material. You need to protect yourself mostly financially right now, but also emotionally.You need to learn to live without him.


----------



## SadieBrown (Mar 16, 2011)

Antheia said:


> Get a lawyer, get a cousellor. Seriously, this guy is not going to be faithful and he is not good partner material. You need to protect yourself mostly financially right now, but also emotionally.You need to learn to live without him.


:iagree::iagree:


Especially about the counselor part, you need to understand how you can 'love' someone who threats you like this and why you kept taking him back.


----------



## princess.pea (Jun 16, 2011)

IMHO He is really stringing you along. He is really selfish. It seems that he thinks world should only operate on his terms. It's really not fair to you that he is making you wait until HE chooses what he wants to do.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

A bigamist? Seriously.


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

It's over, unless your concept of marriage is a distant husband both physically and emotionally. You obviously recognize the problem so now it is simply a matter of choosing which path you want to take.


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> A bigamist? Seriously.


That is what I was thinking... it almost sounds like he has another gig too


----------

